# New Setup Review



## John44 (20 Oct 2016)

Hi

So many years ago I did have a planted tank


http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/johns-717l-157g-tank.1222/page-3#post-15837


Due to space constraints Im scaling down and have produced the following kit list - feedback appreciated - aside from plants and fish I dont think I have missed anything ?

So

Juwel Trigon 190 Aquarium
190 Litres

Filtration
Remove the internal filter and replace with something like the Fluval 406 External Filter  - Although I woudl prefer a filter that includes a heater.

Filter media to be confirmed once the filter is chosen

Ceramic Filter Rings 
Biological Filter Foam 
BB Bio Filter Balls 
Carbon 
Filter Floss


CO2
Something like Fluval CO2 Kit 88g Pressurised

Lighting 
High-Lite Light Unit 70 cm, 2 x 28 W - come as standard

Substrate
Bottom - Eco-Complete enough to achieve 2 inch depth

Look forward to feedback.

Regards
John Berman


----------



## Aqua360 (22 Oct 2016)

John44 said:


> Hi
> 
> So many years ago I did have a planted tank
> 
> ...



The Fluval 406 is crap imo, I'd go for an Eheim external instead. 

I'd also avoid Fluval 88g kit, it'll run out super fast in that tank; and isn't cost effective even in the smallest of tanks. Co2 art offer co2 kits for £100 that can be used with fire extinguishers, seems expensive at first; but you'll thank yourself in the long run.


----------



## Zeus. (22 Oct 2016)

Fluval FX6 has an output of 2000l/h with media fitted so should cover the x10 rule for water turn over, good price for specs in UK. Ditch the carbon filter


----------



## John44 (31 Oct 2016)

So following research and advice my kit list has been revised


Juwel Trigon 190 Aquarium
190 Litres

Filtration
Eheim 3 pro 2183 600t (in built heater)

Filter media happy to be advised 

CO2
Something from CO2art using an fire extinguisher.

Lighting 
High-Lite Light Unit 70 cm, 2 x 28 W - come as standard

Substrate
Caribsea Eco-Complete Live Planted Substrate 9kg Black x 3

Plants

Echinodorus bleheri
Limnophila sessiliflora
Vallisneria natans
Cryptocoryne wendtii
Microsorium pteropus windelov
Cryptocoryne parva

John B


----------



## rebel (31 Oct 2016)

Looking very good. You will need fertilisers as well.

#ecoincomplete


----------



## ian_m (31 Oct 2016)

John44 said:


> Juwel Trigon 190 Aquarium, 190 Litres


You can have severe flow issues with corner tanks, in getting the CO2 everywhere. Search the forum for the many ways people have achieved decent CO2 flow and distribution on corner tanks.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (31 Oct 2016)

Hi,

Id also advise not getting eco-complete.  Its not a great substrate as it mas no nutrients and looks very un- natural.  There are loads of soils to choose from now which are generally cheaper or same price as eco  complete.  Tropica's soil is very good...

Filter media is not worth spending much time considering... use what ever comes with the filter or anything you have handy ... cut up washing up sponges, shower poof balls etc all work, anything with a large surface area will act as media.  Personally i use Alfa Grog and two sponges (medium and fine) to remove particles.   Also with a planted tank a large amount of the nitrification cycle will happen within the aquarium so dont fill the filter chamber as it will restrict the flow. 

Good luck.


----------



## John44 (31 Oct 2016)

rebel said:


> Looking very good. You will need fertilisers as well.
> 
> #ecoincomplete



Good point, can I use a liquid fertiliser providing i have a decent routine ?

John B


----------



## John44 (31 Oct 2016)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Hi,
> 
> Id also advise not getting eco-complete.  Its not a great substrate as it mas no nutrients and looks very un- natural.  There are loads of soils to choose from now which are generally cheaper or same price as eco  complete.  Tropica's soil is very good...
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks, should I cover the soil with a layer of gravel \ sand ?

John B


----------



## Iain Sutherland (31 Oct 2016)

John44 said:


> Thanks, should I cover the soil with a layer of gravel \ sand ?
> 
> John B




No need to unless you have fish who dig, which would require different advise.  Id suggest you have a good look through the journals section and decide what sort of tank you hope to achieve.  Most planted tanks just use soil and then, especially in smaller tanks, soil powder to help secure fine rooted plants.


----------



## John44 (3 Nov 2016)

So the final ordered list is:

Juwel Trigon 190 Aquarium
190 Litres

Filtration
Eheim 2178 Professional 3e 600T Thermofilter

CO2
DD Freshwater CO2 Set

Lighting 
High-Lite Light Unit 70 cm, 2 x 28 W - come as standard

Substrate
TMC AquaGro Nutrasoil Brown 10 Litres x 2

Decor
Swamp Roots Bogwood & Kamishi Bog Wood
Mixed Slate

Plants to be confrimed but along the following lines
Echinodorus bleheri
Limnophila sessiliflora
Vallisneria natans
Cryptocoryne wendtii
Microsorium pteropus windelov
Cryptocoryne parva

Once it arrives I will do a Journal - Thanks for the advice recieved.
John B


----------

